# 3D Printed SW1500



## WCRR152 (Dec 26, 2015)

As promised, Here is pictures of my soon to be finished model of a CSX SW1500. The scale on it works out to about 1/29th. The shell for the front hood was from a design on Thingiverse from the people with The Open Railway project. I have designed the cab, frame and truck mounts using Autocad Inventor to fit USA NW-2 Trucks and home-made electronics to run everything. 

WCRR152


----------



## jimhoot (Mar 21, 2015)

Very nice work WCRR 152


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice! More close up shots please.


----------



## Sjoc78 (Jan 25, 2014)

That's impressive. It's really neat to see 3-D printing being used to either make parts or mostly a complete model. Do you have any work in progress pictures?


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

While the quality of the programming and attention to detail is extremely nice, the "roughness" of the finished product leaves much to be desired.

I guess a better printer would produce a smoother product.


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Great first effort. It's good when people try new ways. 

I agree with the roughness, smooth-on has XC-3d its a finish for 3d models that smooths out lines and enable sanding for better finishes. 

The more you do 3d printing the quality and standard of the work increases. 

Look forwards to seeing your next project.


----------



## kormsen (Oct 27, 2009)

i have read, that simple nailpolish solvent - acetone - can be used for smoothing the plastic.

1:29?? they anounce it as 1:32.


----------



## TJ4449 (Dec 23, 2015)

Looks impressive, nice work!

TJ


----------



## WCRR152 (Dec 26, 2015)

I will get the detail shots this weekend, have not had a chance this week, also I do have a few work in progress pics, they are on my other computer, so I will have to get them this weekend also. 

I ended up scaling up all the parts in CAD before printing. Even though the files are STL, with some software programs it is still possible to enlarge the parts. I ended up just using the scale command to up the size. The only issue I ran across with the model is that to fit everything, the model came out to be 46 scale feet where the actual SW1500 the CSX uses would be closer to 44 feet, I figure that could have been either a mistake in the scaling or just tolerances just adding up. 

Most of the variation in the side of the hood is actually the door molding, I will make sure to get the pictures of that detail. Surprisingly the latches and door outlines are actually pretty easy to see. 

WCRR152


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow! Very nice


----------

